# where's the web link???????



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

ain't being sarcastic, but this thread ain't any good without a web link we can look at!!!

100 posts.....wohhhoooo :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

see here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=56107


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Give poor Whizzer time! lol!

Our valeters website is - http://www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/ and our main website is http://www.coversure.co.uk/swindon

Cheers

Lloyd
Coversure


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Shiny said:


> Give poor Whizzer time! lol!
> 
> Our valeters website is - http://www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/ and our main website is http://www.coversure.co.uk/swindon
> 
> ...


Added and pm :thumb:


----------

